# Smoking goat?



## mikedixon (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been at work talking about smoking meat. One of my friends raises Boer goats, and wants me to smoke a sholder. Is there anything special I need to know about smoking goat?


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 8, 2009)

Hang in there. If I am not mistaken, Rivet has some knowledge about the topic. You could also do a search on his threads/post.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 8, 2009)

Rivet is definitely one who knows goat.  I'm sure he will be by eventually and be able to give you some great pointers.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 8, 2009)

I've never cooked goat but I know its a very lean meat. I would do it low and slow with a water pan to add moisture and maybe foil it with some liquid to finish it off.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but there is a reason that cabrito (BBQ goat) is an old latin american tradition - it is GOOD!

here's a link to rivet's post on his recent cabrito. he did mention to me that boer goat is one of the best:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77916


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 8, 2009)

I've never smoked it but I have roasted goat for curry goat Love that caribeen influince. Ya Mon


----------



## rivet (Jul 8, 2009)

Being a big fan of goat and having "not eaten enough of my share" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I can offer you a couple pointers.

You didn't mention the size nor age of the goat, both of which are critical to proper cooking.

Most Boers, raised for food, are eaten at under a year old and weigh around 50-75 lbs live weight. This gives you very little meat on a front quarter (shoulder) after slaughter. I would recommend AGIANST smoking this because the meat is way to thin at the thickest point and the cut is mostly bone. Grill that baby over direct heat and enjoy the meal.

If you want to smoke, do the hind-quarter. It has thickness to it and a decent amount of meat that will make it worth your while. I have not smoked goat, only barbecued it. It has been excellent everytime. If you still insist on smoking it, do the hindquarter over any wood you like, since goat has a fairly strong taste. I barbecue over mesquite. Goat, even kids are kinda fatty, so I wouldn't worry too much about a water pan, though I would mop occasionally after the first one or two hours with a mop that includes olive oil or some fat to prevent the young-meat from drying out. The majority of the fat on a goat is intra-muscular, meaning it is within the muscle fibres and very little on the surface that acts as a "cap" or protector.

Can't give you temps or times, but I would definitely say that just like any bone-in meats 190-205 F is what you want to shoot for.

Good luck to you and don't forget the pics! Lead the way, buddy!


----------



## mikedixon (May 4, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I smoked the goat roasts. I marinaded them in a marinade I found for deer, then put a good rub on them. They were the talk of the town. I pretty much treated them like a boston butt on the smoker but didn't cook them hardly as long. You should try it.


----------



## meateater (May 4, 2010)

Thanks you old goat smoker.


----------



## deke dirt (May 5, 2010)

Sounds goatlicious.

I'm smoking for a Muslim and a Hindu (read: no pork, no beef) -- what particular goat cut should I, then, request?  (I.e., I don't want to go to a goat farm and say, "Ass-end of one of your finest, please.")

Approximately how long should it take to smoke enough goat to feed four-to-six?  I realize this kind of thing can vary greatly but I'd like to get a good ballpark figure so I know when to begin in order that we're ready for showtime by mid-afternoon.

As always, thanks a million,



Derek


----------



## mythmaster (May 5, 2010)

I couldn't resist


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 5, 2010)

not sure about smoking b ut curried goat is yummy!!!


----------



## deke dirt (May 6, 2010)

Well, now I'm darn-sure gonna smoke a goat: you guys will be the first to know (w/ Q-View enabled, naturally).

As for marinade/rub, I will probably follow a Caribbean curried goat recipe, probably using some Asian elements in the actual curry (both my guests are from the Indian Subcontinent).  I'll have to think about what kind of sauce -- if any -- I will use, probably something similar to what is used on lamb...

Can't wait!


----------



## fishwrestler (May 6, 2010)

I have not smoked one , but I did cook a whole one on our rotisserie BBQ. I rubbed the whole thing down with Olive Oil and then put a rub on it. We cooked itto  be used as Taco HORS D’OEUVRES. Lots of first timers eating goat and the whole thing was gone in less then 30 minutes. One thing I have learned is to make sure you get a young goat. We bought it and slaughtered it ourselves,.
I kept telling my buddy don;'t make friends with the food :)

Here it is rubbed down ready to for the heat 

About halfway into the cook 

Ready for Tacos although we cook it a little higher then 250 you can still see a nice smoke ring 


Man making me want to buy another one and do it again soon 

Good luck in your smoke 

Robert


----------



## rio_grande (May 6, 2010)

Goat is easy and rivet style is best IMHO Salt pepper heat. 

I do know if you are worried about it being strong or gamey you can soak it in some milk. I on the other hand like it just fine as it comes from the hoof. Lots of folks think they are gamey. I dont find that to be true but their is absolutely a distinct taste to goat. Rosemary is a good addition as well.


----------



## mikedixon (May 7, 2010)

The particular breed I used was Boer. They are very meaty. If my memory serves me right, I smoked the roast for 12 hours. I marinaded it over night, then put a rub on it. before it went on the smoker.


----------

